# Which Masonic book are you currently reading?



## David612 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey gents,

Currently I’m working my through morals and dogma which although a small book is very dense, I’m enjoying it greatly but make sure Im not distracted in the slightest when reading as it can be a little challenging at times.

How about you?


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 11, 2018)

We are a Cipher state.

My duties as Junior Warden have me reading said book!

Yes, I'm being a sarcastic pita!


----------



## LK600 (Jan 11, 2018)

Based on another thread... I went and downloaded an app that reads pdf's to me.  I have around 200ish digital books (mostly freemasonry related) so I am quiet thrilled for my commutes!  

As far as hardcover, Just started The Corpus Hermeticum by GRS Mead.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 11, 2018)

“Masonic Initiation” - WL Wilmshurst


----------



## Zack (Jan 11, 2018)

"A Brother Asks" by Brother John S. Nagy.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## coachn (Jan 11, 2018)

Zack said:


> "A Brother Asks" by Brother John S. Nagy.  I highly recommend it.


Thanks Bro. Zack!

That's volume one, it focuses on the Hiramic legend and you can only get it here: http://www.coach.net/AB1.htm


----------



## hanzosbm (Jan 11, 2018)

Whether it's Masonic or not could be argued, but I'm currently reading The Secret Teachings of All Ages by Manly P. Hall.


----------



## David612 (Jan 11, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> Whether it's Masonic or not could be argued, but I'm currently reading The Secret Teachings of All Ages by Manly P. Hall.



That’s in my pile currently


----------



## LK600 (Jan 11, 2018)

hanzosbm said:


> Whether it's Masonic or not could be argued, but I'm currently reading The Secret Teachings of All Ages by Manly P. Hall.


It could be argued... but the side that says it is would be the correct one!


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 12, 2018)

LK600 said:


> It could be argued... but the side that says it is would be the correct one!



The author wasn’t a Mason when he wrote it and Masonry is but a single chapter, so how can the book be Masonic? (Devil’s advocate moment.)


----------



## David612 (Jan 12, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> The author wasn’t a Mason when he wrote it and Masonry is but a single chapter, so how can the book be Masonic? (Devil’s advocate moment.)


I was thinking that but wasn’t sure on dates.


----------



## MarkR (Jan 12, 2018)

David612 said:


> Hey gents,
> 
> Currently I’m working my through morals and dogma which although a small book is very dense, I’m enjoying it greatly but make sure Im not distracted in the slightest when reading as it can be a little challenging at times.
> 
> How about you?


I hope you're using DeHoyos's annotated version.  It's still a challenging read, but it makes much more sense with Art's notes.

I'm currently reading the 2017 transactions of the Quatuor Coronati Correspondence Circle, Ars Quatuoro Coronatorum.


----------



## Roy_ (Jan 12, 2018)

"Studies On Traditional Freemasonry" by Fabio Venzi. I noticed it in the publisher's list (Lewis Masonic) when I ordered David Harrison's latest.


----------



## David612 (Jan 12, 2018)

MarkR said:


> I hope you're using DeHoyos's annotated version.  It's still a challenging read, but it makes much more sense with Art's notes.
> 
> I'm currently reading the 2017 transactions of the Quatuor Coronati Correspondence Circle, Ars Quatuoro Coronatorum.


Nope, just the standard version.
Lots of info and a lot of lateral thinking


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 12, 2018)

Does studying my Midlands Royal Arch ritual count?


----------



## LK600 (Jan 12, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> The author wasn’t a Mason when he wrote it and Masonry is but a single chapter, so how can the book be Masonic? (Devil’s advocate moment.)


By who's measure are we using for what qualifies and what does not?  Yours?  Mine?  Scottish rite says its usually their most requested book.  How about let's use this masonic Book publisher's opinion if it is a Masonic book lol:






I win!


----------



## Matt L (Jan 12, 2018)

The Mason's Words, The History and Evolution of  the American Masonic Ritual  by Robert G. Davis 33°


----------



## LK600 (Jan 12, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> The author wasn’t a Mason when he wrote it and Masonry is but a single chapter, so how can the book be Masonic? (Devil’s advocate moment.)


I was trying to convey humor on the earlier post.  I think you wanted a debate now that I  re-read your post.  if so I apologize... it's been a long day.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 15, 2018)

Nope. As I said I was playing devil’s advocate and raising the opposition just because.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 15, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> Nope. As I said I was playing devil’s advocate and raising the opposition just because.


Understood.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Jan 17, 2018)

Turning the Hiram key 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Roy_ (Feb 28, 2018)

Roy_ said:


> "Studies On Traditional Freemasonry" by Fabio Venzi. I noticed it in the publisher's list (Lewis Masonic) when I ordered David Harrison's latest.



Did anybody read this book? Venzi shows himself as an extremely conservative Freemason with some peculiar ideas. He thinks that Enlightenment has nothing to do with FM, that Freemasonry started as a moralistic project, only got esoteric later on (influenced by the Cambridge Platonists) and afterwards degenerated back to being a moralistic organisation. He sees FM as initiatic, in the sense that Traditionalists such as René Guénon saw it, a method of reconnecting to the Divine.

It was actually very refreshing to read something this conservative


----------



## 88DAM88 (Mar 6, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> The author wasn’t a Mason when he wrote it and Masonry is but a single chapter, so how can the book be Masonic? (Devil’s advocate moment.)


What is Masonic? Now there is a question.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Mar 6, 2018)

The true masonic experience.....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MarkR (Mar 7, 2018)

Right now: 
"Exploring Early Grand Lodge Freemasonry: Studies in Honor of the Tricentennial of the Establishment of the Grand Lodge of England."


----------



## coachn (Mar 7, 2018)

88DAM88 said:


> What is Masonic? Now there is a question.


Great Question!

Here are some answers:

https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2016/02/what-kind-of-library-do-you-have.html
https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2010/12/few-thoughts-on-masonic-education.html
https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2014/01/the-coaches-coach-drawing-distinctions.html
https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-coaches-coach-freemasonry-masonry.html

Enjoy!

Coach


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 7, 2018)

88DAM88 said:


> What is Masonic? Now there is a question.



Exactly!  I am currently reading a book of scripture from a religion I am not a member of.  As expected it contains depths of wisdom as well as ideas I am not interested in or disagree with.  The experience helps me broaden my perspective.


----------



## • RM (May 10, 2018)

•The secret psychology of freemasonry
  By brother cliff porter


----------



## CLewey44 (May 11, 2018)

Journal of the Masonic Society


----------



## otherstar (May 11, 2018)

_Contemplative Masonry_, by C.R. Dunning


----------



## goomba (May 11, 2018)

otherstar said:


> _Contemplative Masonry_, by C.R. Dunning



Same here!


----------



## Keith C (May 11, 2018)

I have been reading and re-reading the PA Ritual Manual, as I will be conferring 2 EA Degrees this month.  I did fine in my emulation when I was signed off to be elected JW, but now it's real!

Once I get through that I will be back at it until I go through the emulation of the FC degree at Regional School to be signed off to run for SW in December!


----------



## David612 (May 14, 2018)

I’m working on my catechism to be raised, while not being a book I’m going over those pages time and time again.

Additionally my mentor has charged me with learning the first degree working tools lecture.


----------



## Tony_Twotones (May 15, 2018)

LK600 said:


> Based on another thread... I went and downloaded an app that reads pdf's to me.  I have around 200ish digital books (mostly freemasonry related) so I am quiet thrilled for my commutes!
> 
> As far as hardcover, Just started The Corpus Hermeticum by GRS Mead.



What app are you using if I may ask?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Scoops (Dec 8, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> “Masonic Initiation” - WL Wilmshurst


I'm reading The Meaning of Masonry by Wilmshurst at the moment. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hancock (Dec 8, 2018)

Mackey's "Manual of the Lodge."


----------



## Todd M. Stewart (Dec 8, 2018)

House Undivided: The Story of Freemasonry & The Civil War by Allen E. Roberts.  Re-reading actually. I spent several years doing Civil War re-enactments and my persona Seamus Nathaniel Stewart(Corporal, Co. E 4th Missouri Infantry, CSA) was a Mason.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 8, 2018)

Scoops said:


> I'm reading The Meaning of Masonry by Wilmshurst at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



This is “the sequel,” in a way and I highly recommend it when you are finished.


----------

